# New Lion Electric Vehicles. Starting under 30k.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Is anyone familar with this buisness or anything about their battery 
technology? I looked at their site, but didn't find much information.
Bill



> Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> > http://www.lionev.com/Home_Page.html
> >
> >


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, more great developments in main stream EVs. So, when do customers actually start taking order of the Lion Accent, Lion Tucson, Tesla Roadster, and Porsche Cayanne EV? I wonder if all of these concept cars (with the exception of the Tesla which appears to be a done deal) will actually bear fruit like we hope they will. 

Brian




> ---- Lawrence Rhodes <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> =============
> http://www.lionev.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> > http://www.lionev.com/Home_Page.html
> Hello All,
> 
> ...


----------

